# Question about SignCut and using 2 Graphtec Plotters



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

I have a two plotters. One is a Graphtec. The other a Pro Cut from Cutter Pros. I am wanting to get another Graphtec CE5000-60 because I dislike the Pro Cut. It is cheaply made in my opinion, and we didn't do a lot of researching back in 2009 when we first got the machine. 

I have a question, though. Will two of the same Graphtec plotters work on the same computer and at the same time? We use red vinyl and yellow vinyl on our products so I have two machines so I can cut both colors at the same time. 

Also, anyone familiar with SignCut? Will that work with a Graphtec plotter? I have CorelDraw, but I don't know if that will allow me to work both machines at the same time.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

You can have two cutters on one computer. Each plotter will have their own communication port.

The problem running them simultaneously will be from the print manager. A cutting program spools data to the cutter, this spooling action requires the program to stream the data which makes it a serial (one at a time) process called a job.

I don't think the programs are ported, allowing them to print two jobs at once.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

On Windows you can run a single program multiple times. I think this could work for you.
On a Mac you can duplicate an app and rename it so you can run it twice. I'm using the same trick to burn 2 different DVDs at once.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, I just tried it and you can do it. Good to know. 

I think some programs won't let you run two instances of a print manager when it has the dongle but I could be wrong.

I have been allocating PC's to each machine recently. The last thing you need is one PC taking out 2 or 3 jobs at once.

Inobu


----------



## JJL618 (May 19, 2011)

inobu said:


> Yep, I just tried it and you can do it. Good to know.
> 
> I think some programs won't let you run two instances of a print manager when it has the dongle but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Do you think they would both work with CorelDraw at the same time? That is the primary program that I use.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

If you're already having 2 cutters then why not try it? If you're not having 2 cutters yet then try starting Corel Draw twice and do a cutting job from one and a regular print job from the other. If that's working then you can most likely use 2 cutters at the same time as well.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Jessi,

Quick overview to setup the answer. 

Corel makes and designs the lines for you but you need a separate program to tell the cutter how to cut it. That is where SignCut comes in. 

For example. After you design something in Corel you can send it to Sign Cut. It has a plugin that you can load in Corel it adds a quick button. When you click that button it starts Sightcut.

SignCut has the vector lines now. The question that I cannot answer for sure if SignCut will allow you to pull up 2 print managers at the same time. One to cut red and another to cut yellow. 

Cutters cut one color at a time (different color means you change the roll on machine) so the program only starts one print manager. Now, you are proposing something that not many people do. 2 machines cutting the same job at the same time.

Print managers send the cutting coordinates to the cutter and only talks to one cutter at a time. The communication is open when the cutting job starts and disconnects at the ends. So I don't think you can do both at the same time from one print manager. 

What you may be able to do as Nisei suggested. Is place the Corel file in a common place and start up 2 different SignCut sessions. Each program will have its own print manager and you should be able to pick printer #1 on the first session and printer #2 on the second. 

Question Answer

_Do you think they would both work with CorelDraw at the same time? That is the primary program that I use. _

Corel is an full featured design program that allows for 2 or 3 dimension coloring and rendering with vector based object creation. SignCut can only do portions of what Corel does but it has the print manager that communicates with the cutter. You will have to use a signcutting program with a print manager no matter what. Corel cannot cut it itself. 

Hope that helps out.

Inbou


----------

